# 80 yards



## jayfsh1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anybody else shoot 80 yards in their 3d tournaments


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Our maximum for 3D is usually 65 yards, and that is at a Bison or Red Stag or Hogzilla.

The Redding Trail Shoot (NFAA Marked 3D) uses longer distances, but also has bigger target animals, and most have foam backstops to boot.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

The club I shot with before I moved would toss in an occasional 2 yard shot and an occasional 70 yard shot just to keep things interesting. Also, 15 degree up or down shots. It was fun.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Not really. Around here max is 50. We do throw in a novelty long shot sometimes out to around 100 yards.


----------



## TheSpecialist (Sep 25, 2006)

There was a local shoot that put an Elk at 80 once


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Sven at 101 yds

This was from this weekend.... Caribou 101 yds over the lake.


----------



## M.D. Roszkowski (May 15, 2014)

Is there a standard maximum distance for 3D shoots? I want to shoot as many as I can locally next year but have always been curious how far I can expect to have to shoot.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

M.D. Roszkowski said:


> Is there a standard maximum distance for 3D shoots? I want to shoot as many as I can locally next year but have always been curious how far I can expect to have to shoot.


Max distance is usually determined by class.... for competitions it can vary a bit. But most club shoots usually just have stakes for Hunter Class (40yd max) and Open Class (50yd max).


----------



## M.D. Roszkowski (May 15, 2014)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Max distance is usually determined by class.... for competitions it can vary a bit. But most club shoots usually just have stakes for Hunter Class (40yd max) and Open Class (50yd max).


Awesome, thank you sir!


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

We just had an 86 yard shot over water today on the last target at the Wrentham Sportsman's Club 3-D shoot in Plainville Mass. My arrow went way short and was sacraficed to the lake but my buddy got the hit.


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

Addapost said:


> We just had an 86 yard shot over water today on the last target at the Wrentham Sportsman's Club 3-D shoot in Plainville Mass. My arrow went way short and was sacraficed to the lake but my buddy got the hit.


I thought arrows would float


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

Then there is Total Archery Challenge Where you shoot 70+ yards all day long. 122 yard elk, Buffalo beyond the range of my bow (around 300 yards. I was about 15 yards short. Nesting deer at about 82 yards. 60 yard rabbit.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Talks cheap said:


> Then there is Total Archery Challenge Where you shoot 70+ yards all day long. 122 yard elk, *Buffalo beyond the range of my bow (around 300 yards*. I was about 15 yards short. Nesting deer at about 82 yards. 60 yard rabbit.


The Total Archery Challenge is an absolute blast!!!! We didn't have a 300yd shot though. There were definitely more shots over 50 than under. Our longest was 138 on the Moose but the toughest shot for me was the Feeding Doe at 122!!!!


----------



## DougInMN (Aug 16, 2020)

Local range has several 80 yard lanes along the walking course.
I like shooting at long range a great deal, the Total Archery Challenge sounds like a blast.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Our range does have possibility to shoot up to 90m but I usually keep it from IFAA 3D range.
What is 60yd max or 54m as I live in metric world. We have a lot of angles steepest down 28° and up 36°.
We don't have lot of 0° targets ... maybe 1 in our competition target range are less than 5° down or up.
We have beginners range , 28 targets, where isn't that steep angles to shoot. There's more easy ones and longest if I can remember right is around 50yd.
I usually shoot there in places where I can get most of challenge for estimation and shooting. And always unknown and if there's something what I don't get I might range it after I've shot my arrows and see if it was my shooting or estimation why it didn't go as it supposed to go.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

The NFAA Marked 3D National Championships was just held this past weekend, and they had several long shots - 78 yards, a couple at 84 yards. The longest one was a buffalo at 101 yards. They had a pretty decent turnout, considering everything going on. And the shoot was a lot fun, with a some of the top pros there as well.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

I set up my Prime Black specifically to be a long-range shooter/fun & games/Total Archery Challenge-type bow, while leaving my Ion as an untralight/fixed pin/KISS/hunter.

Damn you COVID!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

1diamondshooter said:


> I thought arrows would float


Some float and others don't. It depends on shaft material, diameter, wall thickness, and point weight. Have to have enough displaced volume (think of "air inside" ) to counteract the weight of the assembled arrow.


----------



## Alford227 (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m in south Louisiana and need to find one of these shoots. I purchased my first bow for my 45th birthday in late January and have fallen in love with shooting. I’ve gotten very confident at 60 yds (5 in pie plate). I need to buy a few more 3D targets and set them up on my property to practice shooting out to 100 yds.

I love the discipline of proper technique required to be accurate on every shot.


----------



## Cbjones21 (Nov 9, 2020)

The furthest I’ve had to shoot in a 3D was 74 yards. 12 ringed it both times through


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jayfsh1 said:


> Anybody else shoot 80 yards in their 3d tournaments


Shoot up to 120 yards at Total Archery Challenges. Love the long shots. Local 3D shoots often go to 100 yds. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RuffNeck Archery (Sep 27, 2020)

ASA and IBO are Max 50 plus 2-3% so like 54 is most you’ll see at there shoots....


----------

